# Help with Android



## cjhitchcock (May 12, 2011)

Hello. I have an LG Ally, which is an Android phone, and it keeps telling me that I need to update my system. I update it and then it says that it needs to reboot for the updates to take hold. I agree to restart my system, but it never happens. Then it freezes and I just have to turn off my phone. I've gone through this same scenario about five times. Wondering if anyone has any advice. Thanks.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I always use custom firmware on my phones so i have little knowledge of the software trying to flash itself.

try looking at this: http://support.vzw.com/pdf/system_update/lg_ally_instructions.pdf


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If it fails to update you're best taking it to a company store, most will update it there for you. I tried a custom ROM on my phone and it took away access to my SD card and WiFi wouldn't work! It's a real shame because it was FAST.


----------



## cjhitchcock (May 12, 2011)

That's another thing...every once in a while my phone will tell me that my SD card is either not mounted or not present, even though it is. I think I'll just take it in. I'm probably due for a new phone anyway. Thanks for the help.


----------

